# Free



## David Lord (Sep 19, 2019)

I would love to give somebody a piece of maple burl wood, as long as they pay shipping. I have different sizes, and shapes. I can provide some pics later today. Please remember I'm new here, and a little slow. Trying to make some trustworthy friends, figured this might be a way. Thank you, I can only do this for 3 people. Please understand


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2019)

I’ll try a piece, thanks so much. Will make donation to site for it. Win win
Like I said, just a few more posts so you can PM folks payment and shipping details that can’t be in threads. Meanwhile, got any more pics?


----------



## David Lord (Sep 19, 2019)

TimR said:


> I’ll try a piece, thanks so much. Will make donation to site for it. Win win
> Like I said, just a few more posts so you can PM folks payment and shipping details that can’t be in threads. Meanwhile, got any more pics?


I will post more pics when I get to my shop today. Be around noon. Good idea on the win win. Maybe you can give me some pointers? Do you trade?


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2019)

I do trade at times, what kind and size of project wood are you interested in?


----------



## David Lord (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm interested in wood that's not native to my area. I like to make things for people. I enjoy native art, made my first cedar paddle for a friend.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Welcome David to WB from Texas country. Generous offer I would be interested in some Burl Maple. I am inTexas and could do some trading as well. What size stock do you use?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 19, 2019)

Welcome from Virginia. You're fitting in here already.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi David! Welcome from another (Texan) i would love some maple burl - can trade some Tx native wood if you like - guess it depends on the sizes you need i mostly do knives so a lot of my stock is smaller


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 19, 2019)

I’ll trade you something


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 19, 2019)

David Lord said:


> I'm interested in wood that's not native to my area. I like to make things for people. I enjoy native art, made my first cedar paddle for a friend.


Do you have any curly port orford cedar or curly Western red cedar? If so, I'll trade you a LFRGB of Eastern Black Walnut for a like box of either.


----------

